# Ibanez FTM33 playthrough



## Basilisk (May 21, 2018)

Hey guys,

Just recorded this playthrough using my brand new Ibanez FTM33 Fredrik Thordendal sig. I'm also using a Randall Satan profile which sounds absolutely sick and drum samples by ToneCrate as well. 

There's not many videos around showcasing the FTM33 so I thought you guys might enjoy this!


Feel free to hit me up if you need any mixing and mastering done as well!


----------



## Bearitone (Jul 24, 2018)

Throw this in the extended range section so more people can find it


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 24, 2018)

dammit this makes me want an m8 bridge again. no other 8 string pickup I've tried captures the same kind of sound.


----------



## FourFour (Aug 30, 2018)

Sick guitar, sick tunes!


----------

